# St. Vincent Grapes



## cmason1957 (Sep 1, 2015)

Had anyone ever done St. Vincent grapes before? I had a wonderful wine made from these at a local Winery and decided to pick up 100 pounds this harvest. 

I have a yeast picked out AMH. First time I have ever used that. Trying to decide if this red will benefit from malolactic fermentation or not. The one I tasted was very fruity. 

Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 1, 2015)

Isn't that the grape that features Bill Murray?

But, seriously folks... Have you seen this info sheet from IA State:
http://viticulture.hort.iastate.edu/cultivars/St.%20Vincent.pdf

It says the grapes exhibit high acidity. Sounds either 71b-worthy or MLF-worthy to me, although, obviously, I do not know the malic content of the grape. Other sources report people have success with a rose' wine, which may benefit from the acidity?

(I hope it is understood I have no experience with or knowledge of this grape beyond a few minutes Googling.)


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, it was named after the movie. And you have found the same things googling that I have already seen. I was thinking of heading the rose way, until I tasted the full red. I picked the AMH wine based on a post I found somewhere else that said that is the yeast to use for this grape. 

I may have to make a trip out to Robeller Winery (they are the ones mentioned in that second article) and talk with the winemakers.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 2, 2015)

I used to grow St Vincent grapes in Kansas City Kansas. On the other side of the state. AMH is the perfect yeast. Dependent on the grower the grapes can provide a light or dark wine. Proper growing condition will give you a good fruity dark wine. MLF is not necessary. Acid adjustments might need to be made. i would ferment out, do taste trials once clear and adjust with with sugar syrup.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 2, 2015)

salcoco said:


> I used to grow St Vincent grapes in Kansas City Kansas. On the other side of the state. AMH is the perfect yeast. Dependent on the grower the grapes can provide a light or dark wine. Proper growing condition will give you a good fruity dark wine. MLF is not necessary. Acid adjustments might need to be made. i would ferment out, do taste trials once clear and adjust with with sugar syrup.



Excellant information and exactly what I was hoping someone might know. It sort of went along with what my gut was telling me about these grapes, but it always helps to hear it from someone who has dealt with them before. St. Vincent seems to be a much under appreciated grape, that makes some really good wine.


----------



## pietro (Jan 4, 2021)

I live in Southwestern PA, and have enough space to grow a few vines of wine grapes. I'm debating between Seyval Blanc (white) and St. Vincent (red). Anyone know of any wineries in the northeastern ohio, northern pa, northwest NY area that makes wine from St. Vincent grapes that I could "taste test" before committing to that particular grape? (I prefer dry reds and whites - like cab sauv, merlot, montepulciano, chardonnay, sauvignon blanc, and the occasional chianti blend).


----------



## salcoco (Jan 4, 2021)

As I stated in a previous post I used to grow St Vincent in Kansas City Kansas, quite the different temp conditions than PA. if pruned properly to ripen properly you will get a good red wine reminiscent of merlot. it is a good blender. however it is a hybrid although supposedly one chromosome short of being a vinifera so high acid can be a condition. regardless of your "taste test" your growing conditions and winemaking will certainly determine your wine enjoyment. it is relatively easy to grow, I hope this helps


----------



## clusterbuster75 (Feb 9, 2021)

Well, I grew and fermented St. Vincent for 20 years in Southeastern IL. I only had about 100 vines. A couple years ago, I tore them out. You can let them hang and hang, but you can't get the ph up or the acid down. I always had to blend it to cut the acid and add R.S. The pickers hated them. The plants were "wild", with crazy tendrils, etc. and the clusters were usually all tangled up and hard to remove. They did give distinct flavors to work with when blending, but after many years of experience, I decided I'm better off growing chambourcin and cynthiana.


----------

